
The enigma machine takes a quantum leap - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-enigma-machine-quantum.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://journals.aps.org/pra/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevA.94.022...](http://journals.aps.org/pra/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevA.94.022315)

